# Designer Epoxy with Metallic (Epoxyplus?)



## juangeorge (Dec 7, 2015)

I guess I can help you out by sharing my reviews on the epoxy coating done on my floors. The coating for my floors were done by ‘Floortex Decorative Concrete Coating’. They had come to my house to get a rough idea of the area to be coated and then came another day and had done all the coating. Currently it looks really beautiful with those shining surface. The way a normal floor looks after it has been wet is the current look of my floors. If you would like to contact the ones who did the work at my house you can approach them through, http://www.floortex.ca/


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Floor failure causes:
Inadequate prep
Inadequate grinding
Inadequate cleaning
Inadequate vapor barrier
Bad concrete
Cold Tempature
Too humid
Too much accelerator.
Incorrect measurements
Waiting too long between primer and top coat application
Trapped moisture

Am I missing any?


----------



## noweare (Apr 6, 2008)

Epoxy, seems so easy like painting, right? I do epoxy and when I went and got some training my trainer told me most companies don't make thru the 1st year because of all the call backs and re-works. He was right. That is why there is not a lot of people/companies that can do it well.
There is so much that can go wrong.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

And when it goes wrong you got an enormous mess to deal with! Troubleshooting is one thing, troubleshooting in a 15 minute window with $300 worth of product on the line and a 6 thousand $ floor is another. 

Did I mention this stuff cannot be seamed? If you have 1 foot or 10,000 ft, it all goes down without stopping and it better go down quick!


----------



## noweare (Apr 6, 2008)

madrina said:


> Oh correction, torginol is the place that has the crappy metallic pigment. Not versatile.


I am curious why you said that. I had a bad experience with their stuff
also. Just wondering if the same thing happened to you. I dont want
to influence your answer.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

In a nutshell, their pigment does not have enough pigment. They recommend 4 oz to the gallon...but the colors on the sample cards are 27 times 4 oz to the gallon. Seriously. 

The liquastone pigment on the right is about 12 oz of pigment it's plenty to do one gallon.

When I contacted torginol to get pigment they said they use 4 ounces per gallon however with the white I needed to use three times that amount so I thought ok 12 ounces either way it should work. 

When the package arrived there were two little bottles that you see below in the middle. I weighed both of them; one came in at seven and a half ounces the other came in around 4 ounces. So I called them back and told them they didn't weigh in right and the lady told me she didn't mean 12 ounces in weight she meant it just came in at 12 ounce bottle. It was supposedly 12 ounces in volume. I said ok well neither one of these bottles are full and I'm not sure if you understand what you're talking about because even if it were 12 ounces of volume it would still be a full 12 ounce container and these containers are both less than half full. 

Anyway she hemmed and hawed around and assured me it was accurate and well it wasnt. It cost me $600 of product and 150 or so in pigment. Plus the customer was pissed.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

madrina said:


> Btw mike, if you know anyone wanting to sell their grinders or any of their stuff and if they are within a 5 hour drive to dallas, I'd be interested in seeing what they have. Spending that much money on used equipment from someone I don't know is not an option for me. I'd feel comfortable buying from a referred contractor tho.


I know a couple of contractors in Dallas that remove flooring, one may have grinders but at a retail price(used/new) Specialty Equipment Rentals (Nick) and American Flooring Removal(Ken) I have to get out there, maybe next year and check out their operations on my way to a convention maybe. I would buy any quality used equipment which is usually repairable. I don't mind replacing components if the price is right.


----------



## Epoxyfloorguru (Feb 13, 2016)

I can help you out. I have a contractor that does very good mettalic work that can work with you. Send me a message with contact info if your still interested.


----------

